
Show HN: Open-Source Virtual Tour Database - stfurkan
https://github.com/stfurkan/gez
======
stfurkan
Hello,

If you know any good place with virtual tour, please let me know. I would like
to find out new places and add them to this database.

You can view the database at [https://gez.la](https://gez.la)

Thanks

